# inviting wife and kid on temporary work permit



## fahadakbar (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello All,

I have applied for the work visa on June 6th 2017 and till to-date I have not received any response. However, my main query is under what visa category could I apply for my wife and kid in case I get the work visa and how much time does it usually takes?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi there,

A visitor's visa (with validity equal to your TRP) could be one option. My husband had a 2-year research visa, and on the basis of that, I was able to get a 2-year visitors visa to accompany him. This sort of a visa wouldn't permit your wife to study or work, though... I don't know how that might apply to your kid, cause if he/she is of a school going age then they'll obviously study here. 

If you're unable to find suitable answers here, you could check out this Facebook group that's very active. Just search for "South African Visa Forum" on Fb. 

Good luck with the visa process.


----------



## fahadakbar (Aug 1, 2017)

Bookishly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A visitor's visa (with validity equal to your TRP) could be one option. My husband had a 2-year research visa, and on the basis of that, I was able to get a 2-year visitors visa to accompany him. This sort of a visa wouldn't permit your wife to study or work, though... I don't know how that might apply to your kid, cause if he/she is of a school going age then they'll obviously study here.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the guidance. My son is 3 and 1/2 year old so he is school going age. Do he requires a study visa to? 

Will join the facebook group also.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

You're welcome 

If your child is 3.5 years old, he'll need a study permit. From what I know, schools here accept kids into grade 1 only after 5 years of age.


----------



## fahadakbar (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks again. 
Another query in this respect is could the study visa be applied from the South Africa also if for now i apply for long term visit visa for my Son?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

See point 2 of this document: https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/NEW_1740_Change_of_Status.pdf
which says that dependents of a Business/Work permit holder _can_ change their visa status/conditions from within South Africa. In that case, you can just apply for a Visitors Visa for your wife and son, and later change to another category as & when required (from within SA).

However, please confirm this with an immigration consultant or lawyer. I'm not a professional and am just sharing my personal knowledge with you... would hate to give you wrong advice on such an important matter


----------

